# sedmispáč



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, znáte, slyšeli jste, používáte slovo sedmispáč? Slovo jsem našel pouze ve Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého (1989). Nikdy jsem to (v češtině) neslyšel. Děkuji.


----------



## Spikaly

Neznám, nepoužívám, jestli jsem ho někdy slyšel, tak už jsem to zapomněl.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ano, znám slyšel. Ale nepoužil.
Pokud někdo hodně spí, můžeme jej tímto označením potitulovat.
Asi nejčastější situace jsou pro případy, kdy někdo spí hodně a často nebo spí dlouho dopoledne.

Zde jsem našel, odkud to mohlo vzniknout: http://www.acizek.nfo.sk/teolog/saints/texty/08/04sedmispaci.htm


----------



## hypoch

Taky ho znám, jestli jsem ho použil, nevím. Není to běžné slovo, ale každý by rozuměl, kdyby mu někdo žertem řekl "Ty jsi ale sedmispáč!"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

In Czech translations of Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, the Dormouse (plch - Glis glis) is referred to by what is said to be its nickname Sedmispáč: "_ ...o plchu zase si toho z přírodopisu mnoho nepamatovala, než že je malý a že se mu říká Sedmispáč, protože ve dne spí ..._" (source: ld.johanesville.net)

A německy der *Siebenschläfer*.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> Ano, *znám* slyšel. Ale nepoužil.
> Pokud někdo hodně spí, můžeme jej tímto označením potitulovat.
> Asi nejčastější situace jsou pro případy, kdy někdo spí hodně a často nebo spí dlouho dopoledne.
> 
> Zde jsem našel, odkud to mohlo vzniknout: http://www.acizek.nfo.sk/teolog/saints/texty/08/04sedmispaci.htm





hypoch said:


> Taky ho *znám*, jestli jsem ho použil, nevím. Není to běžné slovo, ale každý by rozuměl, kdyby mu někdo žertem řekl "Ty jsi ale sedmispáč!"



Docela jste mě překvapili... nečekal jsem kladnou odpověď...    Děkuji.


----------



## kuba kuba

Neznám, nevím že bych někdy slyšel. Má to asi něco se spaním, hádám že spí od 7 do 7? :-D 

"každý by rozuměl, kdyby mu někdo žertem řekl "Ty jsi ale sedmispáč!" Ani za pár, sory..  Ale je to pěkné slovo, že bych to taky začal používat?


----------



## bibax

V první chvíli jsem si myslel, že slovo *sedmispáč* znám, že jsem ho často slýchával. Významu bych samozřejmě rozuměl. Něco se mi na něm však stále nezdálo. Až teprve teď mi došlo, že slovo, které znám, je *sedmilhář*. To jsem samozřejmě mnohokrát slyšel a možná i použil. Je řádově častější než sedmispáč. Kdysi se jeden rozhlasový pořad jmenoval _Sedmilháři_. Je zvláštní, jak jsem zpočátku ta dvě slova automaticky zaměnil.

Takže: slovo sedmispáč jsem asi nikdy neslyšel.


----------

